# Camera Land's New Year's Inventory Reduction Sale



## gr8fuldoug (Dec 13, 2011)

* Camera Land's New Year's Inventory Reduction Sale*

*Welcome to 2012*. We trust everyone had a fun & safe New Years celebration. With the flip of the calendar to a new year comes many things....Trade Shows, Price Increases, New Models, Discontinuing of some products and unfortunately the counting of inventory. For those of you who have worked retail you understand the insanity of counting every single item in stock. For those of you who have never done a retail inventory, you're lucky. In order to make this chore easier we are having an *Inventory Reduction Sale*. These products are things that are either being or been discontinued or are overage in stock that we need to reduce before going to SHOT Show and placing orders.

*Some of these prices may not be on our website so you can do one of a couple of things:
1) Place the order on our site and in the note area type "Inventory Reduction Sale" and we will issue a refund back to your payment method down to these special prices
2) Call in your order to us at the store @ 212-753-5128*

*Riflescopes:*









*Vortex Crossfire 4x32 Rimfire V-Plex (Part# CRF-432) Riflescope* was $114.99, now *only $59.99*

*Vortex Crossfire 4-12x40 V-Plex Matte Black (Part# CRF-04P)* was originally $129.99 now *only $69.99*

*Vortex Crossfire 1.5-4x32 V-Plex Matte Black (Part# CRF-09-PLEX) Riflescope* was $99.99, now *only $54.99*

*Vortex Crossfire 6x40 V-Plex (Part# CRF-640)* Riflescope nice for .22 rifles and short range deer rifles & slug guns was $114.99, now *only $49.99*

*Vortex Crossfire 2x20 EER V-Plex Matte Black (Part# CRF-13-P)* Pistol Scope was $99.99, now *only $29.99*

*Vortex Crossfire 8-32x50 AO Fine V-Plex Wide Matte Black (Part# CRF-250-AOHT)* was originally $219.99 now *only $129.99*

*Vortex Crossfire 6-24x50 AO Mil Dot Illuminated Matte Black (Part# CRF-624-AOHT)* was originally $219.99 now *only $119.99*

*Vortex Crossfire 4-16x50 AO Mil-Dot Illuminated Matte Black (Part# CRF-650-AOHT)* was originally $219.99 now *only $119.99*










*Minox Riflescope Open Box Blowout Sale*

For the holidays we offered the *#66000 Minox Z3 3-9x40 Plex Reticle Riflescope* Open Box Display Units that have never been mounted for *only $229.99* and they flew out of here. During that offer we were asked to pressure Minox for other similarly insane prices for some of their other scopes. They did have some they were able to work with us on and here is what is still available after the holiday rush. These are limited quantities so if you are interested please let us know. 
These scopes are in as new condition (never been mounted) and come complete as a new one would.

*3x to 9x variable zoom, 40 mm objective.* Perhaps the ideal general purpose Riflescope.
*#66000 3-9x49mm Plex @ $229.99* reduced from $399.00 new
*#66001 3-9x49mm BDC @ $249.99* reduced from $419.00 new

* 2x to 10x variable zoom, 40 mm objective* The scope that is equally at home from woodlots to mountain tops. 
* #66010 2-10x40mm Plex @ $279.99* reduced from $479.00 new
* #66011 2-10x40mm BDC @ $299.99* reduced from $509.00 new
* #66011 2-10x40mm XR-BDC @ $299.99* reduced from $509.00 new

*3x to 15x variable zoom, 42 mm objective* Great scope for open spaces and longer ranges.
*#66020 3-15x42mm Plex @ $299.99* reduced from $499.00 new

*Binoculars:*
We had some great deals on binoculars for the holidays that included such offers as:

*#62038 Minox BV 10x42 BR - Orange Camo Binocular* was $359.00, now *only $149.99*

*Swarovski 8x32 EL #32008 New only $1399.99 * reduced from $1639.99

*ZEN-RAY - Zen ED2 8x43 (Part# ZEN ED2 8x43 WP) Binocular* was $400.00, now *only $279.99*

*#250 Steiner 10x42 Predator C5 Binocular* reduced from $699.99 to *only $499.99*

*#252 Steiner 12x42 Predator C5 Binocular* reduced from $749.99 to *only $549.99*

*#353 Steiner 7x30 Navigator Pro Binocular w/ Compass* reduced from $449.99 to *only $349.99*

We even picked up some Salesman Samples of:
*#58205 Swarovski SLC 8x42 WB HD Binocular* which new is $1999.00. This demo which comes complete as a new one is reduced to *$1549.99*. It comes in the original box with all the accessories as a new one does.

*#34108 Swarovski 8.5x42 EL Swarovision Binocular* which new is $2349.00. This demo which comes complete as a new one is reduced to *$1799.99*. It comes in the original box with all the accessories as a new one does.

We sold lots of the *Vortex Diamondback 7x36 (Part# D736)* which was $189.99 for only $119.99. Well, we just cut a deal with Vortex to buy all their remaining inventory of these great binoculars and be able to offer them for *only $99.99*.

We have basically come to the end of the supply on the *Kruger Timberline 8x42* & *Kruger Timberline 10x42* binoculars @ *only $59.99*. Until we run out this will be the new price.

*In Spotting Scopes* there really is not much. We did bring in the *Kowa TSN 602 60mm Straight Camo Spotting Scope Package Part# TSN-602-CAM* This kit normally sells for $1000.00 and we have it reduced to *only $699.99* while our supply lasts. 
*Package includes:* Kowa TSN-602-Cam Spotting Scope with Kowa TE-9Z 20-60x Zoom Eyepiece & Kowa CNW-4 Case. if you want a high quality spotter this is for sure worth a look. 
A store named *Camera Land * has to include some smokin' hot camera deals as well as these great sports optics opportunities.......
The *Promaster 7400 Tripod* is perfect for those who want a sturdier all around tripod. It features a 3-way all metal pan head with a quick release platform. The 3-section rhombic legs are center braced and have spiked feet which allow for a sturdy balance on any surface. Its geared center column allows for easy height adjustment. A bubble level is mounted on the tripod body as well as on the head for precise positioning. Regular price $79.99, *only $39.99*

*Pentax Optio S1 Digital Camera* is a 14 mega pixel camera with a 5x optical zoom. It is ultra compact and records super sharp HD video's as well. It is on special from $99.99 to *only $59.99*

*Sony DSC-TX10* in black and silver, this water proof ultra compact camera features a Carl Zeiss lens, 4x optical zoom and a very responsive touch screen. Originally $329.99, it is now *only $259.99 with a case and a 4 gig card*.
*Olympus Pen E-PM1 DSLR Camera. *The latest in this awesome line of mirrorless SLR's. It is compact and comes in many colors. Through January 14th you can get this camera in any color, instead of $499.99 with the 14-42 lens it would be *$419.99 and we will throw in a UV filter to protect the lens as well as a 4 gig memory card*

BTW, remember to enter our web site drawings each month for a chance to win exciting prizes. See the banner on our home page

We are an authorized dealer for the following...
*Sports Optics Brands:*
Burris, Bushnell, Hensoldt, Kowa, Leica, Minox, Nikon, Olympus, Pentax, Promaster, Schmidt & Bender, Steiner, Swarovski, Trijicon, Vortex Zeiss & Zen-Ray 
*In Camera Gear we are authorized dealers for:*
Canon, Fuji, Leica, Nikon, Olympus, Panasonic, Pentax & Sony 
We are also authorized Surefire Flashlight dealers

*Here's to a great 2012. Thank you for all the support we receive. *


----------

